# Critique my buck



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

This is montage..... He Is a finished CH Lamancha buck. Can some one please give me some pros and cons on him. He is 5 years old and has bred well over 50 does in his life time. We got him free as a two year old with an agreement of 20 straws of semen back to the origional man we got him from. He finished as a 3 yr old. And the man whom we still have in contact with and buy goats from has used him well over 20 times with live coverage. Any comments aprectiated. We had a two year old buck of his that recieved a leg as a yearling but he unfortunatly got to agressive and had to go before he killed the baby boys in the nxt pen over. His 2012 daughters and son that we retained include the following wins..... Doe 1- 3 reserve champions and grand chanpion junior doe and our fair as a yrling , doe 2 1 grand and best in show and buck 1 5 junior champions. Photos include 2 of him recently and 1 as a two yr old and his 3 2012 kids now. Bad picture of the black doe but thats the only one i have on my phone.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Dont know why the ham pic is there lol woops


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

*ahem* _Oh, *Lacie!!*_ She'll find it soon


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lacie! Get over here!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Just for Lacie 

*Cons:*
rump is *maybe* a bit to steep
I've got nothing else

*Pros:*
Long rump
blends throughout
spring of rib?
body capacity
body length
strong chine
masculine, yet dairy

Okay, I'm not going any further, how'd I do, Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You did great! You got it all right! Woohoo!  I'll teach sarah a bit, then I'll judge


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Just for Lacie
> 
> Cons:
> rump is *maybe* a bit to steep
> ...


Lol thanks for the pros and cons! He is from a herd that is longer around so we are proud to own him.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You did great! You got it all right! Woohoo!  I'll teach sarah a bit, then I'll judge


Really? Are you just messing with me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Really? Are you just messing with me?


No, you seriously did not mess up at all, as far as you judged. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Dont know why the ham pic is there lol woops


The first thing that crossed my mind was that was a before and after picture of your buck :laugh:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lacie, _said_ she was going to. I really like him.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Only thing id add here, is I would to add a touch more prominent brisket, lift those thurls up on him, and straighten those legs out. His rear leg set is not eye appealing for me today. I appreciate his rump, great depth and openness to the rib, width throughout, clean head/neck, strength and masculinity, but those legs just break him for me.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Only thing id add here, is I would to add a touch more prominent brisket, lift those thurls up on him, and straighten those legs out. His rear leg set is not eye appealing for me today. I appreciate his rump, great depth and openness to the rib, width throughout, clean head/neck, strength and masculinity, but those legs just break him for me.


Part of the legs are him and the other part us..... In a 3 pictures he was in runt and wouldnt stay still. The only thing that the judges said that kept him from best in show was his pasturns ( witch were always low ) but they havnt gotten anyworse and hes gettin on the age that he has an excuse for them. Thinking of taking him to a few more shows next yr.


----------

